# Mud max twist test



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Did a little mud test today with toontown, I coated 6 pieces of bead a little over a week ago using synko ultralight all purpose, light finish, and light joint. 
I coated three straight out of the box and three with mud max. 
http://youtu.be/DSVvSOopCos

Then we twisted some more and I think you can tell which had mud max


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Amazing what a little extra glue will do. Nice to see it sticks that much better.


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Super surprised to see that... the one almost exploded, hahaha. The 3 MM ones really held up though


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Makitaboy said:


> Super surprised to see that... the one almost exploded, hahaha. The 3 MM ones really held up though


Here's another one I did before you joined. Might not have seen this one either.
http://youtu.be/cKF5bB4fdZk
Trim-Tex and MudMax are the way to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Brings a smile every time I watch this video.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

What really surprised me was that the taping compound faired the worst, it's supposed to have the most glue in it.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Taping compound does have more glue, but it also shrinks more, so with the extra shrinking may include micro-cracks? Also, perhaps the MudMax allows the compound to retain some flexibility while still sticking.....that stuff has got to be a bear to get off your tools!

Who wants to be the first to add Rubber Cement to their mud?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> What really surprised me was that the taping compound faired the worst, it's supposed to have the most glue in it.


By taping mud, are you talking the AP mud. I don't know about the synko mud, but from what you original statement says, I don't see the term taping mud.

There is a huge difference between taping mud, and all purpose mud.

Maybe a experiment with taping, all purpose, and topping mud on vinyl, paper tape, and what to Heck, fibafuse:thumbup:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

The light joint is taping mud (yellow box) 

The reason I did the test is I was getting these edge cracks on that big wainscot job and I was suspecting it was the ultralight all purpose. 
The cracks were hairline and usually at the mud bump which stumped Noe at trim tex so he had me try this test to see if it was the mud. But the ultralight seemed to hold up pretty well if not the best of the three.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Did a little mud test today with toontown, I coated 6 pieces of bead a little over a week ago using synko ultralight all purpose, light finish, and light joint.
> I coated three straight out of the box and three with mud max.
> http://youtu.be/DSVvSOopCos
> 
> Then we twisted some more and I think you can tell which had mud max


I cant do that test....I use steel ...it would cut you if you twisted it and you dont put mud on it you put it on the sides:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

saskataper said:


> The light joint is taping mud (yellow box)
> 
> The reason I did the test is I was getting these edge cracks on that big wainscot job and I was suspecting it was the ultralight all purpose.
> The cracks were hairline and usually at the mud bump which stumped Noe at trim tex so he had me try this test to see if it was the mud. But the ultralight seemed to hold up pretty well if not the best of the three.



never seen cracks from bead ever, cept for the mexican taper who flashed out a prefab, staple n beed


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Is ultra light weight a/p the same as usg l/w...or Rapid coat?

If So ...It Don't stick to chit! The foamy gum mud has no glue!


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I cant do that test....I use steel ...it would cut you if you twisted it and you dont put mud on it you put it on the sides:thumbsup:


Coating the bead was just to do the test and see how the different muds held up the only bead that gets coated is archway bead. 



Bazooka-Joe said:


> never seen cracks from bead ever, cept for the mexican taper who flashed out a prefab, staple n beed


The cracking was very minor and I believe right at the surface and only visible when you put pressure on it, I talked to the homeowner yesterday who used to own a painting business and she said she didn't see any problems. This was my first big decorative job and I want it to be perfect so I can really show it off with pictures. I think I was just getting myself worked up over something minor. I was having nightmares of the mud flaking off in big chunks but after this little test it's obvious that the mud is not coming off, we twisted the bead a bunch more, I mean really torqued on them after the video and the ones with mud max would not crack or flake off. 



moore said:


> Is ultra light weight a/p the same as usg l/w...or Rapid coat?
> 
> If So ...It Don't stick to chit! The foamy gum mud has no glue!


It seems to me that mud varies a lot by region, even eastern Canada gets different muds than us. A paint supplier here started carrying Hamilton light AP and I was thinking of trying it out but they wanted $30 for a fiver so no. 
The ultralight took the most abuse of the three that didn't have mudmax before it started to flake off which makes me happy cause I really like using it.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Coating the bead was just to do the test and see how the different muds held up the only bead that gets coated is archway bead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: I see ...well then thats a great test


----------

